# My 135, Longer Video



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Video taken with Iphone, Sorry, Ill try my Cam next time.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

real beauty LPS tank and looks really natural, but where are you planning to put SPS?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RoyalAquariums (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow that truly is a beautiful lps tank!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice tank and it looks like you have plenty of flow there which is good, how old is this system?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great. question, the green thing in toward the bottom right corner of the tank, is that a carpet anemone?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I love your tank! It looks so much bigger than 135. Tanks like yours, with such mature specimens, will keep me an LPS guy for a long time. The flow in your tank is so mesmerizing. That massive Devils hand is fantastic!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Greg, Im getting rid of some LPS to Locals and Flavio

RoyalAquariums, Thanks for the kind words.

explor3r, The tank is just over 2 years old, Ill dig up some older pics.

Flexin5, Its a HUGE Tyree Neon Green Toadstool .

rickcasa, Thanks for the Kind words, Im fraging the Leather soon, If your interested.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Heres the first video i took at 8 weeks.

I was able to run a full cycle in 6 weeks due to the amount of LR and Used Water from a old system.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Video taken with Iphone, Sorry, Ill try my Cam next time.


Is that before or after you gave me all that GSP?

Very nice tank BTW.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive Tossed 10X more then ive given you in the garbage. See that Little clown Kooka, She/Hes doing great.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

love that naso !!! how long u had him?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Her, She was my 3rd fish. So almost 2 years


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Greg, Im getting rid of some LPS to Locals and Flavio
> 
> RoyalAquariums, Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in buying some lps when you're parting out. I prefer colonies or large frags. Is that tyree toadstool also up for grabs?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Only a collector could afford the hole leather. If you have deep pockets let me know and we can talk.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

It'd be a crime to hack up that beautiful animal to pieces. Well I'm not sure about the deep pocket, but I may sell a kidney for it. Lol
You've piqued my interest,..pm sent.


----------

